# Schurke nicht bekommen?



## pumukle18 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,



ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit einem Begleiter, dem Schurken...

Mein Mönch ist jetzt Lvl 10 und ist momentan mit dem Templer unterwegs, ich würde aber auch gerne mal den Schurken ausprobieren. Nur find ich den nicht, in keiner Stadt...  Die Quest mit dem Amulett oder was das war hab ich definitiv gemacht, allerdings in einer Gruppe, muss ich die nochmal allein machen oder hätte ich den auch ansprechen müssen?


Ich hab noch einen Hexer mit Lvl 20, da hab ich die Quest allein gemacht, da hab ich den Schurken und die Verzauberin hab ich auch in ner Gruppe freigespielt.


Oder bekommt man den Schurken erst mit Lvl 15 (oder so ähnlich) ?


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Den Schurken, der im übrigens Schuft heißt, bekommst du ja mehr oder weniger automatisch. An dem kannste ja nich vorbeilaufen oder so.

Bist du dir sicher das du das schon gemacht hast? Ich glaube nämlich das das erst noch kommt. Da müsstest du dich eigentlich daran erinnern können. Das kommt direkt vor diesem versunkenen Tempel...
(War das der versunkene Tempel oder is das aus Zelda? xD ) Du kämpfst ja gegen diese Gruppe von Dieben...

Wenn du das tatsächlich schon gemacht hast, ob in ner Gruppe oder alleine, und ihn noch nicht hast starte einfach die Quest nochmal neu und spiel den Abschnitt nochmal.
Das kommt glaube ich nachdem du das erste Bruchstück von Thyraels Klinge geholt hast, wenn ich mich nich täusche...


----------



## pumukle18 (28. Mai 2012)

AHHH dann kann es sein das ich mir da was eingebildet hab... Naja mit 2 Chars^^

Bin grad eh weng durch den Wind, dann passt des...



Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Immer wieder gerne


----------

